# Red Tide



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Just wondering how the water conditions are over in the Pensacola area?
After the storm the red tide was here in Chatawhatchee bay,


----------



## flatback01 (Jun 15, 2015)

Went last night could only work one small stretch of beach line the water was clear. We got 4 and missed a really nice one. They were all on top none were buried up.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

